# New London Reservoir



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

Since fishing out of my yak on LE was out of the question, I decided to try NL Res. for the first time. Very nice reservoir. I headed past the beach and fished the two artificial reefs on that end. Ended up with 10 perch (7"-10"), two cats, two smallmouth (8" & 12"), two rock bass, and two walleye (10" & 19"). Caught the perch and bass on top of the weeds on reefs, on crappie rigs with minnows. Caught the cats and walleye drifting crawler harnesses on bottom bouncers, just off the reefs, as the water dropped off.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

That sounds like a great result for the first time being there! Way to go!


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

Fished there a handful of times, though its been a few years since I've been there. From what I recall, thats better than I ever did there! Good job!


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

May have got lucky and hit it just right. That was one of the few times that scouting a new lake, prepping, and checking out lake maps, has ever worked for me.


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

Doesn't sound like a whole Lotta luck to me. If anything, with homework being done, you made your own luck!


----------



## RMD (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks for the info fuzzy.... I am new to fishing and this forum, I was "hooked" last year when I had been invited by friends to go perch fishing. I was looking for a local spot to "learn" different techniques and tactics. My husband doesn't fish so I can't really ask him for advice. This place sounds like a good spot for me to begin my fishing adventures ☺


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you get a permit or can you fishing there in your kayak without a permit?


----------



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

Fuzzygrub said:


> Since fishing out of my yak on LE was out of the question, I decided to try NL Res. for the first time. Very nice reservoir. I headed past the beach and fished the two artificial reefs on that end. Ended up with 10 perch (7"-10"), two cats, two smallmouth (8" & 12"), two rock bass, and two walleye (10" & 19"). Caught the perch and bass on top of the weeds on reefs, on crappie rigs with minnows. Caught the cats and walleye drifting crawler harnesses on bottom bouncers, just off the reefs, as the water dropped off.


Sounds like a nice day on the water! Did you keep any of the fish?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You need a permit to fish from a watercraft of any kind at New London.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome to OGF RMD! Not sure where your looking to learn some tactics, but if you have time and want to learn first hand, go to a spot that sounds interesting and watch. Walk around a little. Have your gear in the car or carry it. Don't be afraid to just watch and learn.. Nothing beats seeing it done. Have fun and report back!


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

$20.00 a year or $ 5.00 launch fee.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> You need a permit to fish from a watercraft of any kind at New London.


That's what I thought.


----------



## RMD (Aug 24, 2017)

ress said:


> Welcome to OGF RMD! Not sure where your looking to learn some tactics, but if you have time and want to learn first hand, go to a spot that sounds interesting and watch. Walk around a little. Have your gear in the car or carry it. Don't be afraid to just watch and learn.. Nothing beats seeing it done. Have fun and report back!


Hi Ress, thanks for the welcome! Well I went to New London Reservoir this past Thursday. Unfortunately there were only two people out fishing and they were on their small boats. I have no small craft and have to fish off the banks. I had no luck  couldn't even snag a bluegill with a worm! I think I have a lot to learn before I attempt to go out by myself again. I was so very discouraged after 5 hours of casting out different types of lures and bait and not even getting a nibble. I believe I need to find a spot where there are lots of bluegill so that I can just practice on getting a bite and hooking the fish...that is probably the first most important step lol.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

RMD said:


> Hi Ress, thanks for the welcome! Well I went to New London Reservoir this past Thursday. Unfortunately there were only two people out fishing and they were on their small boats. I have no small craft and have to fish off the banks. I had no luck  couldn't even snag a bluegill with a worm! I think I have a lot to learn before I attempt to go out by myself again. I was so very discouraged after 5 hours of casting out different types of lures and bait and not even getting a nibble. I believe I need to find a spot where there are lots of bluegill so that I can just practice on getting a bite and hooking the fish...that is probably the first most important step lol.


 New london is a very hard place to catch fish. Don't give up ! Keep at it you will be fine. Alot of people on this site are willing to share info.


----------



## Brutus Bluegill (Apr 30, 2016)

I've fished from the bank at New London a couple times and not had any luck. I don't know how far you are from Norwalk but the 3 reservoirs there offer a lot of good bank fishing. At least on the weekends, there are usually quite a few people fishing from the bank. There are a few good spots I know of that I never see anyone at too. I would be happy to show you a few spots to get you started if you want. I will have my small boat out there tomorrow end of the afternoon and evening.


----------



## RMD (Aug 24, 2017)

Brutus Bluegill said:


> I've fished from the bank at New London a couple times and not had any luck. I don't know how far you are from Norwalk but the 3 reservoirs there offer a lot of good bank fishing. At least on the weekends, there are usually quite a few people fishing from the bank. There are a few good spots I know of that I never see anyone at too. I would be happy to show you a few spots to get you started if you want. I will have my small boat out there tomorrow end of the afternoon and evening.


Hi BB,. Thanks so much for the offer. I can make time on weekday afternoons and evenings to fish weekends are pretty much out . I appreciate the offer though, Norwalk is about an hour from me.


----------



## RMD (Aug 24, 2017)

Success!!!! I finally caught a few bluegill and a 19" largemouth on Mon evening! Used a simple work and hook with a bobber. Wow now I am really hooked to fishing! The bluegill were rather small but I took home the bass showed my husband who was "impressed" and cleaned my first fish. I landed them in a small pond that is privately owned. My daughter happens to know someone right around the corner from her who has a pond hidden in the woods. I also went to Spencer lake yesterday but that was a flop.
View media item 80251View media item 80252


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Tasty


----------

